# Solved: trying to get visual studio to install



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello all,

I am a full time college student, part of that (unfortunately) is learning to program in C++. Now, my school gives me a copy of visual studio 2010 in the form of an ISO image. But it seems that no matter what i do it won't install on my deskotp at home.

I've tried downloading the image 3 times now, from 2 different sources (the school site, and onthehub). I tried using daemon tools lite to mount the image and run it, and I burned the image to a dvd (one of the last blank dvds I have left). They both give me the same error. Here is part of the error log:

[02/02/13,11:43:04] Microsoft Application Error Reporting: [2] CMsiComponent::Install() expects the setup file for Microsoft Application Error Reporting, but the file failed verification.
[02/02/13,11:43:04] setup.exe: [2] ISetupComponent:re/Post/Install() failed in ISetupManager::InternalInstallManager() with HRESULT -2147467259.
[02/02/13,11:43:05] VS70pgui: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft Application Error Reporting is not installed.

Basically, it starts the installer, tries to install the error reporting software, and fails somehow.

Is there a way around the error reporting software?


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

If you google the error message (http://tinyurl.com/au3psya) there are other people who have run into the same problem. It isn't clear what the problem is, or if there is a good solution, but if you browse through the results, you'll find some suggestions, and you'll find that some people have been able to work around the problem.

(Sorry for not providing a real answer here, but I didn't see anything conclusive in the results I saw. I'm suggesting that you read the discussions yourself in the hope that it might give you some ideas.) Good luck!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Is the install starting on it's own or do you have to click on a particluar .exe or .msi file??

Are you an admin on the machine in question? Have you tried right clicking the install setup file and choosing to "Run as Admin" ?? 


Rollin


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

got it!

I had to go through dreamspark, but the iso was corupted during the download from my schools website. belive it or not, they both pointed to the same download location, but it worked.


----------

